# Gaggia Baby Dose



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you purchased a Gaggia Baby Dose between 01 June 2008 and 30 September 2008 and not received a Free £50 Gift Pack Voucher?

I have 4 of them available - PM me if interested in receiving one.

Gift Packs include:

6 Espresso Cups & Saucers

Coffee Pods

Ground Coffee

Barista CD

If you've purchased one of these machines and have received your pack I would welcome a review of the items included in the Gift Pack.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1 gone - 3 remaining


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

2 gone - 2 remaining


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1 remaining - PM me if you would like this


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Vouchers have now all gone


----------



## graemegaggia (Nov 21, 2008)

i need an instruction manual for the above machine....i'd appreciate any ideas, ( see my thread)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Graeme

Reply made in other thread - hope this is the right one for you


----------

